# WHAT DO YOUR P's LOVE?????



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Just wanna know if most P's like the same stuff...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

raw shell on shrimp.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

My P's love me, whether they want to or not








And they got a thing for algea wafers....


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

My red bellys love a nice big juicy Canadian nightcrawler!!!


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

holmes4 said:


> My red bellys love a nice big juicy Canadian nightcrawler!!!


lol

looks like there is no real winner yet. keep voting!!!!!


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

My pygos love silversides, i feed the other things as well but the really enjoy the silversides


----------



## pititoy (Apr 20, 2007)

my reds love krill and fedeers


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

My reds love tilapia and raw shrimp with the shell.
I cant seem to find any silversides in my area.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

' date= said:


> My red bellys love a nice big juicy *Canadian*


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Haven't tried shrimp yet, but they really love their tilapia!


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Raw shrimp/shell off.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

raw shrimp with shell on.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

Its a toss up between shrimp and tilapia....


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Kemper1989 said:


> Raw shrimp/shell off.


Shrimp shell contains carotene and is great for ur piranhas coulour and vision. But is a b*tch to scoop up.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

little kids


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Out of that whole list, Ive only fed my P's one thing and thats raw shrimp. My P's eat raw squid and love live crickets.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

beefheart!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

raw shrimp and white meat fillets like tilapia


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

what are silversides?..


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

the shrimp. they go crazy and it is gone in seconds


----------



## clhay1 (Mar 25, 2007)

KRILL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

After looking at this poll, I tried giving my P's raw shrimp shell off and on. No deal. They tried to eat the shell on, but gave up. The shell off, loos like they ate a lil but shred most of it up. How much shrimp does 4 x 4.5-5 inch pygos eat? I put in two medium size shrimps and came out with about one and a third. So basically they ate 2/3 of a shrimp which seems little.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

when i had 4 5" pygos they ate 3 times a day they would eat most of the shrimp but the tail. so i would cut up a shrimp to 2 pieces and throw them in at feedings


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The piranha get...
Shell on raw shrimp, smelt, perch and nice big fresh picked night crawlers make up most of my fish's diet.

The shrimp and tetras in my tanks get 1/2 a frozen shrimp finely grated into a warm glass of water and poured into the tank, they go nuts for it. The ghost,cherry and snowball shrimp get bonus calcium from the shells of the grated ones..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is talapia a big hit with piranha? i seen it at our super marked the other day .. its a fresh water fish right? but ive never seen my fish turn down smelt once...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Tilapia is great for them too, I have a friend who gets perch from the docks off the fishing boats, we just have to clean them. I fillet and freeze them ..

1 fillet for me , 1 for the piranha...lol


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

My reds are finnicky and spoiled. They never eat the same food two days in a row. If they don't like something, they'll either eat it slowly or spit it out. But they always go crazy for the raw shrimp.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

shrimp and beefheart


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

platinum1683 said:


> shrimp and beefheart


is beefheart good for a fish???


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

PygoManiac said:


> raw shrimp with shell on.


Is it okay to give them shrimp with the head on too? I was wondering, since I almost get jabbed by the sharp parts on the shrimp head. I might be able to get a large box of tightly packed whole shrimp locally.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

My rhom is awsome and will eat anything i give him, my old reds loved squid. I use shrimp as a staple in my rhoms diet.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

i cant find smelt anywhere, i would like to try it with my P's. i even heard of people giving live smelt. a lfs by me had tiny live talapia...if they had two i would have loved to try to breed them


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Raw shrimp and talapia for my p's...
My serras eat more talapia and my pygos shrimp... I don't know why, it's like that I guess..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

kilicar said:


> i cant find smelt anywhere, i would like to try it with my P's. i even heard of people giving live smelt. a lfs by me had tiny live talapia...if they had two i would have loved to try to breed them


theirs gotta be smelt somehwere in NJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

i feed my little guys shrimp, home made gelatin food that needs more smelt, and smelt which is there favorite but i dont remember if i voted for shrimp or smelt.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

my P's will nit pick at almost anything I put in there but the only thing they go crazy over is earthworms and feeders when I give it to them.


----------

